# New member introduction



## T-star (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello Everyone, I’m new here, and a new kitty mommy. I’ve never had any pets growing up so this is very new for me. Never thought of myself as pet person until one day back in June when I was blessed to have my 2 year old baby, Minnie, come into my life. She is the best thing in the world, and I just love her so much! I’m hoping to learn as much as I can from all of you wonderful kitty parents.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! I once had a cat named Minnie, she was a longhair calico.  Your Minnie is a cutie pie!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with @eldercat, Minnie is a cutie! Has she had kittens recently? Her nipples look like they are full of milk.


----------



## T-star (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you! Yes, she’s had 5 babies. That was back in June. Minnie was actually a stray cat that started appearing in my yard. She was so friendly, always running up to us as we opened the door, wanting to run into the house. Well, at first we didn’t allow her in, then she would just sit in front of the door and meow all day/night. So we decided to keep her, took her to the doctor, found out she’s less than 1 month away from having babies. It was crazy, I went from never having a pet, or knowing anything about animals to having/taking care of momma and 5 kittens!! But they were all happy and healthy. And the kittens all went to loving family members and Minnie still sees them time to time.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! My female had five kittens back in August. It's always exciting to have kittens! If you have any questions about cats, we are here to help!


----------

